# not reptiles but may interest some



## MrsDragonLady (May 17, 2009)

Do you have any interesting bush critter photos - please add

I love walking around the bush at the back of our place looking for wildlife to photograph 

below are termites, an earwig (?) and a centerpede I found..


----------



## lizardking92 (May 17, 2009)

there are no pics


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 17, 2009)

Sorry  included below now


----------



## Dipcdame (May 18, 2009)

Lovely pics, brilliant clarity....................... interesting subjects!!!!!


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 18, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Lovely pics, brilliant clarity....................... interesting subjects!!!!!


 
Thanks for the compliment on the photos Dipcdame

My husband bought me another camera (not SLR) and I have been clicking any and everything that appeals to me to get the hang of it. Of course there are a lot that were 'duds' - thank goodness for digital cameras otherwise I would have had a lot of wasted film.

Will add a couple more 

Does anyone know what the insect in the first three photos is???

and I think the last two are of the whitetail spider??


----------



## lizardking92 (May 18, 2009)

nice ceterpied i used to have one it was big feed fresh pinkies to it occasonly


----------



## blackthorn (May 18, 2009)

Just some stuff I've found at a few places including Karawatha state forest, Mt Glorius and Bina burra.








Litoria fallax





This was one huge cricket, I think it's a King cricket. Looked to be about 10cm long in the body, wasn't too happy having its photo taken either.






Barred frog





Eulamprus murrayi





Pink tongue





Some kind of caseworm?





Cicada










Tiny little barbata.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 18, 2009)

WOW what great photos blackthorn

anyone who says that bushwalking is boring needs to open their eyes


----------



## mysnakesau (May 18, 2009)

I am always photographing critters when I go out. Love bushwalking. Only thing is I could not get a better photo of this ant because I was too scared of another finding my toes. I screamed I was that scared of them and found myself running along the track a short way before I got puffed and very paranoid - couldn't stop looking around for them.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 18, 2009)

Nice pics everyone....

_EDIT: googled the wrong thing_


----------



## mysnakesau (May 18, 2009)

couple more


----------



## captive_fairy (May 18, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> Does anyone know what the insect in the first three photos is???



Pretty sure its a cicada...could be wrong though, I'm no expert...I've been bushwalking with my parents for as long as I can remember, hope to do the same with my kids when they're old enough...I'll have to see if I can get some of my dads pics...he was always snapping everything.

Nice pics everyone.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 18, 2009)

captive_fairy said:


> Pretty sure its a cicada...could be wrong though, I'm no expert.


 
Sorry I should have mentioned that the insect I was asking after is only about 15mm

but you just reminded me of the two photos I took of a cicada 'shell' yesterday

will upload them too


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 19, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> I am always photographing critters when I go out. Love bushwalking. Only thing is I could not get a better photo of this ant because I was too scared of another finding my toes. I screamed I was that scared of them and found myself running along the track a short way before I got puffed and very paranoid - couldn't stop looking around for them.


 
Was that a bull ant? I would not want to be bitten by one of them. My father's dog was bitten on the 'you-know-whats' by a bull ant and he really suffered!


----------



## libbo (May 19, 2009)

*taken on day dream island Queensland*

does any one know what type of lizard this is, he came out and layed next to us while we where have an ice cream, i was a little scared at first check out those claws :shock:


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 19, 2009)

The (Tree) Goanna or Lace Monitor lizard


----------



## bulletproofkid (May 19, 2009)

*Lace Monitor?*

Is that really a lacie? Has an awful big tail and doesnt really have the same facial patterns? Any other opinions on what it might be??? Looks kinda aquatic


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 19, 2009)

bulletproofkid said:


> Is that really a lacie? Has an awful big tail and doesnt really have the same facial patterns? Any other opinions on what it might be??? Looks kinda aquatic


 
after reading libbo's question I googled and got the posted result from this link:

http://www.pbase.com/merlotadl/image/70713990


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 19, 2009)

didn't mean to sound like a know-it-all

I may not be right - they just looked the same to me


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 19, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> The (Tree) Goanna or Lace Monitor lizard


 

Just to clarify, this is what went with the picture that I found on google:

The (Tree) Goanna or Lace Monitor lizard grows to a little over 2m length. It is one of several types of large Australian monitor lizard. This one is found in the eastern states of Australia, including parts of South Australia where I have encountered it occasionally while playing golf! Using large claws, it is quite capable of climbing trees in search of bird nestlings or eggs, and can be aggressive.


----------



## libbo (May 19, 2009)

no idea my self what the lizard is i just know he's big with shinny claws but i found these pretty little guys to, there was such beautiful wildlife on such a small island i was very surprised


----------



## emerald_taipan (May 20, 2009)

that insect at the start of this thread looks a bit like a mole cricket


----------



## Acrochordus (May 20, 2009)

libbo said:


> does any one know what type of lizard this is, he came out and layed next to us while we where have an ice cream, i was a little scared at first check out those claws :shock:


 Im pritty sure it is a Sand Monitor ( Varanus Gouldii ), Thanks Tim.


----------



## Acrochordus (May 20, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> The (Tree) Goanna or Lace Monitor lizard


And that is a Lace Monitor ( Varanus Varius ), Thanks Tim.


----------



## Thyla (May 20, 2009)

Some of those shiny things that catch the eye of the camera


----------

